# Snapdeal aims 2-hour delivery under Snapdeal Plus



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

Owing to the increasing cut throat competition in the effervescent Indian e-commerce market, Snapdeal has reduced its delivery time under a new service. Dubbed as ‘Snapdeal Plus’, the service aims to offer customers delivery of products within two hours of placing an order.

Snapdeal_logo

The online marketplace plans to achieve the ambitious targets by setting up 40 fulfilment centres across 15 cities in the country to help its over 30,000 vendors. It must be noted that Snapdeal already offers same day delivery to most of the cities.  Snapdeal hopes that 75 per cent of the orders will get fulfilled through this service.

Snapdeal Plus service has been launched by the company as an effort to further enable businesses especially small and medium sized businesses to sell products on the marketplace platform to over 25 million Snapdeal members across 5,000-plus towns and cities in the country. Already 1,000 sellers are a part of the Snapdeal Plus service, the company said in a statement

The service allows sellers to stock their inventory at the nearest Snapdeal Fulfilment Centre where the orders, once placed by customers, will be shipped in less than two hours.The Indian e-commerce space stirred last week when Flipkart acquired fashion e-retailer Myntra to be the stronger force in the more than $3 billion market.

Our vision is to partner with 100,000 sellers in the next 12 months and to create an ecosystem that allows businesses to sell online. The move will enable businesses especially small and medium-size businesses to sell products on the marketplace platform to over 25 million Snapdeal members across 5,000-plus towns and cities in the country.

said, Rohit Bansal, co-Founder & COO, Snapdeal.com.

Flipkart and Amazon are also focusing on fast deliveries and launching one day and same day delivery schemes to woo consumers. Snapdeal received a funding worth $133.27 million from eBay in February this year and the company is aiming $1 billion by March 2015.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

Err inspired by amazon prime air


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2014)

I would be impressed if it were "2 hours or Free" scheme! 

Seriously tho.. 2 hrs is some serious ambition! I can only imagine the charges to avail 2 hrs shipping. Must be huge.

- - - Updated - - -

On a side note, what's with all the Bansals?

Flipkart: Sachin and Binny Bansal
Myntra (now owned by FK): Mukesh Bansal
Snapdeal: Rohit Bansal! 

Is the plan to take over the entire country's online shopping market by Bansal family or something?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 26, 2014)

rish said:


> Owing to the increasing cut throat competition in the effervescent Indian e-commerce market, Snapdeal has reduced its delivery time under a new service. Dubbed as ‘Snapdeal Plus’, the service aims to offer customers delivery of products within two hours of placing an order.
> 
> Snapdeal_logo
> 
> ...


Say no to snapdeal


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 26, 2014)

yeah..they are highly untrustful...you can find many cases on tdf itself.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Say no to snapdeal


Why?




ravi847 said:


> yeah..they are highly untrustful...you can find many cases on tdf itself.



Link them. 

I personally found them quite good, though a bit slow compared to FK. So from next time, put in some valid points before saying these..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I personally found them quite good, though a bit slow compared to FK. So from next time, put in some valid points before saying these..



many have reported problems including delivery of different items than the ordered one. one who ordered wd blue got green. similarly, the same man ordered a mobo and got a used one.
but  all my purchases done through snapdeal was really a good experience for me. people have to check the reputation of the seller before buying.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> many have reported problems including delivery of different items than the ordered one. one who ordered wd blue got green. similarly, the same man ordered a mobo and got a used one.
> but  all my purchases done through snapdeal was really a good experience for me. people have to check the reputation of the seller before buying.


Same here. I never had any issues with snap deal and all my orders were fulfilled without any problems.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 27, 2014)

The thing about assessing the trustworthiness of any business is about how it fairs when things go wrong and how quickly and reliably they can be reached for a proper solution. One might buy hundred items without problem but if one goes wrong, attitude changes. 

People here have reported horrors of no one receiving customer support phone calls, evasive and robotic assurances of correction / call backs in 48 hours, refunds taking weeks to clear etc.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 27, 2014)

Snapdeal according to me is best when it comes to service. I stay in pune and recently returned their some products as i wanted to buy something else later. Their CC was very humble and listened to me. Going to update my experience in Snapdeal thread.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 27, 2014)

Good to see snapdeal and amazon getting success, i have very good experience with them both, but with Flipkart I never placed any order, as whenever i check any product and thought of buying the very next day the price  was increased by flipkart, hence never bought anything from them, howver Amazon is the best of them


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> yeah..they are highly untrustful...you can find many cases on tdf itself.


It's purely on user preference/experience. You can see the same for flipkart/eBay too, saying 'they're highly untruthful'.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I would be impressed if it were "2 hours or Free" scheme!
> 
> Seriously tho.. 2 hrs is some serious ambition! I can only imagine the charges to avail 2 hrs shipping. Must be huge.
> 
> ...


Actually there are 5.
*i.imgur.com/4WLyaTe.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Refer to the online retailers feedback thread for the link. I personally had a bad experience with them. I had ordered a 5.1 Logitech speaker system(forgot exact model) a few days before Diwali, and was told it will be delivered a day before Diwali, but I did not receive it. On Diwali's next day, the 'status' said "Delivery postponed due to costumer's request". A few days later it said "Costumer not at home" or something like that IIRC. I had already shot up an email to SnapDeal, the reply to which I got _days later_, asking me to wait. I decided that if the delivery package ever comes, I will not pay for it and send it back then only but I did not have to do that: 2-3 weeks later I got an email from SnapDeal asking me to place the order again _if I have not already received the item_. They did not even know the status of delivery!

On the other hand though, I feel good that online shopping is getting huge success in India and it's the Indian companies that are offering these services.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 27, 2014)

are they from same family, or its just conincidence that their name is same,
i will change my last name to Bansal and start an site, see if it works


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> are they from same family, or its just conincidence that their name is same,
> i will change my last name to Bansal and start an site, see if it works


You can start Skydeal.com


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2014)

I expect discount coupons from SkyDeal.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Refer to the online retailers feedback thread for the link. I personally had a bad experience with them. I had ordered a 5.1 Logitech speaker system(forgot exact model) a few days before Diwali, and was told it will be delivered a day before Diwali, but I did not receive it. On Diwali's next day, the 'status' said "Delivery postponed due to costumer's request". A few days later it said "Costumer not at home" or something like that IIRC. I had already shot up an email to SnapDeal, the reply to which I got _days later_, asking me to wait. I decided that if the delivery package ever comes, I will not pay for it and send it back then only but I did not have to do that: 2-3 weeks later I got an email from SnapDeal asking me to place the order again _if I have not already received the item_. They did not even know the status of delivery!
> 
> On the other hand though, I feel good that online shopping is getting huge success in India and it's the Indian companies that are offering these services.



i am yet to face any such mishap. 

im happy till now


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 28, 2014)

I consider guys to be lucky who never got harassed by snapdeal..but they should pay heed to all the incidents here and think before buying from snapdeal.

And I got one too.one guy ordered hyperx blu but instead got a hyperx fury BUT without a bill..

Also [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] same can't be said for Flipkart (wsretail) they are trustworthy and  I never had any problems...Got a pendrive exchanged (reason:-It was giving write speeds 2MBps less than that mentioned on the site..everything happened through e-mail, no calls or anything ),


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> I consider guys to be lucky who never got harassed by snapdeal..but they should pay heed to all the incidents here and think before buying from snapdeal.
> 
> And I got one too.one guy ordered hyperx blu but instead got a hyperx fury BUT* without a bil*l..
> 
> Also [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] same can't be said for Flipkart (wsretail) they are trustworthy and  I never had any problems...Got a pendrive exchanged (reason:-It was giving write speeds 2MBps less than that mentioned on the site..everything happened through e-mail, no calls or anything ),



you will get it on the mail.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 1, 2014)

2hrs seems like a impossible target to be honest, unless they have a teleport machine


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> 2hrs seems like a impossible target to be honest, unless they have a teleport machine



Not impossible, they can have it in selected areas for selected items.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you know that some pizza chains promise to deliver within 30 minutes!?

This is something like that.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2014)

2 hours? Arseholes took 11 days to send the product to the nearest courier office of my place and then I had to cancel it. Since then I have added snapdeal under that text file of Windows where you can not open that website any more. Rubbish.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 2 hours? Arseholes took 11 days to send the product to the nearest courier office of my place and then I had to cancel it. Since then I have added snapdeal under that text file of Windows where you can not open that website any more. Rubbish.



lol, try to order again and see the difference.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 2 hours? Arseholes took 11 days to send the product to the nearest courier office of my place and then I had to cancel it. Since then I have added snapdeal under that text file of Windows where you can not open that website any more. Rubbish.


Snapdeal snapped you it seems.


----------

